# Tilt / Trim for 30 HP Tohatsu Tiller



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Go to boats.net and see if they have a replacement unit.


----------



## TripSmith (Sep 18, 2019)

Not sure what it should cost to replace it unfortunately....

I have a CMC on my Classic with a 25hp Merc on it. It's pretty good overall. I do multiday trips and have had my battery get low and I don't enjoy having to worry about the battery... Also, I've had the relays go bad on me once and I had to replace them. They are not waterproof..... They don't just FAIL immediately but the insides can corrode from my understanding.

I'm moving on from the Gheenoe and to an IPB 14 (early skimmer skiff) and I have ordered an On The Fly Jack Plate for it ($555). Basically it's a jackplate that you can quickly adjust while running.... Pretty wild. I like the thought of this as it doesn't rely on battery or any electrical components that can fail. 

Video of it in action


----------



## ahende12 (Jan 18, 2012)

Great feedback, much appreciated. Interestingly enough, I went to school with John, the creator of that jack plate and have been meaning to call him to see about that option. I think it’s a great design.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

TripSmith said:


> Not sure what it should cost to replace it unfortunately....
> 
> I have a CMC on my Classic with a 25hp Merc on it. It's pretty good overall. I do multiday trips and have had my battery get low and I don't enjoy having to worry about the battery... Also, I've had the relays go bad on me once and I had to replace them. They are not waterproof..... They don't just FAIL immediately but the insides can corrode from my understanding.
> 
> ...


I think your idea of “quickly adjust while running” is much different than mine.


----------



## TripSmith (Sep 18, 2019)

Yea.... it's certainly not like the CMC on my Gheenoe but I'm aiming for a more simple rig this go-round and will see how she turns out. May not like it......


----------

